# Pillowtop seats re-upholstry



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Im looking to get a new look inside my box coupe caprice. Ive done upholsry work before, so thats not a problem. BUT,, Id like to go with some pillowtops. ive never worked with them before, I have a basic idea tho. and i really dont want to pay a grip at the junkyard for some beatup seats just to use the patterns.

So im wondering if anyone on here has any blueprints ,diagram, or even some detailed pics with the skin off of the seats.

any help is appreceated


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I know it take a lot of work,and cost alot to do.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

think patterns are ur only choice tell some 1 wit them to let u tear em apart and charge em half price for new seats and do it like that


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 3 2008, 09:24 PM~12053139
> *I know it take a lot of work,and cost alot to do.
> *


 :uh: He's not lying about that
I just got a quote from a shop here in Dallas and they're asking 4500.00 to redo my pillowtop seats in vinyl


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

4500 is a lot!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 3 2008, 10:10 PM~12052133
> *Im looking to get a new look inside my box coupe caprice. Ive done upholsry work before, so thats not a problem. BUT,, Id like to go with some pillowtops. ive never worked with them before, I have a basic idea tho. and i really dont want to pay a grip at the junkyard for some beatup seats just to use the patterns.
> 
> So im wondering if anyone on here has any blueprints ,diagram, or even some detailed pics with the skin off of the seats.
> ...



i know that seats from a 80-92 caddy will fit in a box. maybe you should try to find a decent set and go off the pattern...i know you don't want to do that but it might save you some time.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Nov 4 2008, 07:08 AM~12055024
> *:uh: He's not lying about that
> I just got a quote from a shop here in Dallas and they're asking 4500.00 to redo my pillowtop seats in vinyl
> *


wow!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I have a set of near mint pillowtop covers that Ill sell for cheap.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Nov 4 2008, 05:08 AM~12055024
> *:uh: He's not lying about that
> I just got a quote from a shop here in Dallas and they're asking 4500.00 to redo my pillowtop seats in vinyl
> *


 :0 THEY GETTING PAID. WAY TO HIGH


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Pics of the covers I have for sale


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

does anybody know what kind of modifications I would need to do to fit pillowtops from a 4 door into a coupe? I ask because I might aswell buy a 4dr with clean pillowtops and use it for parts with all those high ass prices I've been getting from different shops


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Nov 4 2008, 07:55 PM~12061269
> *does anybody know what kind of modifications I would need to do to fit pillowtops from a 4 door into a coupe? I ask because I might aswell buy a 4dr with clean pillowtops and use it for parts with all those high ass prices I've been getting from different shops
> *


they will bolt right in


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 4 2008, 07:05 PM~12061387
> *they will bolt right in
> *



4 door seats will bolt right in but the back rest will not move so it will not allow passenger to get in I also think that the seats are not 60/40 split so the seat covers will not fit the 2 door seats I may b wrong check it out b fore u buy :biggrin: good luck


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 4 2008, 06:05 PM~12060737
> *
> 
> Pics of the covers I have for sale
> *


wow i've got a clean set of pillows i pulled for my caddy same color and everything.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Nov 10 2008, 09:30 PM~12118685
> *4 door seats will bolt right in but the back rest will not move  so it will not allow passenger to get in I also think that the seats are not 60/40 split so the seat covers will not fit the 2 door seats I may b wrong check it out b fore u buy :biggrin:  good luck
> *


x2 ....you'll either have to modify the backrest to flip forward or if you find power front seats then with them all the way forward, you'll have enough room for medium sized passengers to get into the back  

For what it's worth, i got estimates to redo just my stock bucket front and back leather pillowtops for between $1100-1500. I opted to just put in clean redone seats from another car for now and have the seats done later when i come up with a new paint scheme.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

$1500 SEATS ONLY HIT ME IF U WANT.


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

whole car 2500


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i still got my damn seats in the garage im not too far homie 50$ come get them fuckers!!!!!!!! search my old topic for pix and pm me to let me know or they going in the garbage thursday


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 11 2008, 03:03 PM~12126246
> *i still got my damn seats in the garage im not too far homie 50$ come get them fuckers!!!!!!!! search my old topic for pix and pm me to let me know or they going in the garbage thursday
> *


Damn, you still got those black cadi seats?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

sure do


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 3 2008, 09:10 PM~12052133
> *Im looking to get a new look inside my box coupe caprice. Ive done upholsry work before, so thats not a problem. BUT,, Id like to go with some pillowtops. ive never worked with them before, I have a basic idea tho. and i really dont want to pay a grip at the junkyard for some beatup seats just to use the patterns.
> 
> So im wondering if anyone on here has any blueprints ,diagram, or even some detailed pics with the skin off of the seats.
> ...


Even with the pattern this style of seat is real hard to do Im redoing my seats this week if u want the old patterns PM me your digits 4 more info :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

does anyone know how durable the dye is for leather seats because i have a clean set that i just want to change the color on, if i dont have to pay all that money 4 getting the seats redone and could get away with dying them i would rather do that.but i just wanna make sure the dye wont fade on me!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

x2 i'd like to know this too. im gonna get my pillowtops redone. but for now or for a summer i was curious about the leather dyes too. i already have the color dye i want sittin around too SEM. uffin:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

So what shop does a good job on the pillow tops. 
I paid 3000 to get a set done a few years ago & they didnt look right.
Dont care if I have to box them up & send them out west.


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

theres a guy in vegas that does them 4 $900 hit up gizmoscustoms 4 the details tell him mac sent you


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

im with him..people here want a arm and a leg for interior even if its vinyl and when there done they dont even look as good as factory for a hell of a price..i don't mind paying for quality but thats all we want is nice interior for a fair price..i know different materials will make price go up..but wheres the hook up on this site at..seems like no one will fill you in on places that'll hook you up..


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx+Nov 4 2008, 07:55 PM~12061269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they will bolt right up. And yes the can be made to move forward for getting in the back seat :uh: Pull the cover back on the coupe seat. Move the seatback forward, you will see the piece that allows it to move. Take it off, switch it with the 4 door seat. When the cars were built GM didn't design two entirely different seats, they just had a single interchangeable piece.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 4 2008, 06:05 PM~12060737
> *
> 
> Pics of the covers I have for sale
> *


you still got these available? How much?
Let me know.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Oct 12 2009, 01:44 AM~15329604
> *im with him..people here want a arm and a leg for interior even if its vinyl and when there done they dont even look as good as factory for a hell of a price..i don't mind paying for quality but thats all we want is nice interior for a fair price..i know different materials will make price go up..but wheres the hook up on this site at..seems like no one will fill you in on places that'll hook you up..
> *


WHEN YOU READY TO GET SOMETHING DONE, HIT ME UP, I GOT THE HOOK UP


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------

